# What Diaper would you NEVER buy again?



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I am so excited and thankful for the wonderful advice that I have received here!

Just yesterday, we were able to see our little one moving around and confirm that he is indeed an "Eddie"!!!

So the stash-adding is to continue!

So far, I have:

24 GMD (1doz nb, 1doz sm)

6 covers

1 Goodmama

1 BumGenius

1 Wonderworks

10 WAHM AIOs

1 Totbots (NOT newborn)

Everything I own except for the Totbots is used. I'd love to have new, but at the prices I'm able to find others...I'm not going complain. And in ALL honesty, when we're done with them, I'm going to resell them anyway!

So, this isn't a "what more do I need" thread? This is a "What is teh ONE DIAPER you would NEVER recommend" thread?

I didn't buy a bunch of Kushies after reading reviews here. Is there anything that you just feel was a waste of money (for any reason)?

Thank you!

Mrs B


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't buy another KnickerNappies One Size diaper - or any diaper where the snaps are hidden/on the side. I do not find them easy to use at all. Diaper works fine though and their inserts are awesome for overnight.


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a total no brainer, but Gerber prefolds! I cringe when I see someone buying them for cloth diapering because I hate to think that they might give up cloth diapering because of one awful experience with a really terrible diaper.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

...I use Gerber prefolds stuffed inside 2 layers of flannel - we have homemade flannel pockets. They are my favorite pocket stuffer!


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

The ones I've tried just won't absorb anything. I prepped some like my GMDs even with no luck, though they were meant as diapers not just boosters, so maybe that would be different? Their make just doesn't seem to be nearly as effective as a standard cotton prefold - at least with traditinal use in my experience.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

They aren't as absorbent as some of my other ones (I don't know what brands I bought them all used), but I think having the flannel around them helps. I don't have any leaking with them at all. But, I have bought them 4 different times and all 4 packs washed up differently and I definitely like some versions of the Gerber prefolds better than others.

(Sorry for detracting from the main question OP!)


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

That's really nice to hear, thanks for the insight. I've been so worried over people trying them and then giving up cloth - because I know how important that first impression is.

I'm sorry too OP! *zips it*


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I was not impressed with Monkey Doodlez. Or Wickeez fitteds. I don't feel like Bamboozles are particularly great either - they lose absorbency as the bamboo wears away, and you're left with more polyester than anything. They certainly won't last more than one child in regular rotation, IME.


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with the Bamboozles - I tried them but didn't feel that they absorbed all that much, especially for the cost at the time.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

See, and i love my Knickernappies. And side snaps work way better for us.

I wouldnt touch the Bumboo dipes again. Supposedly a OS, but the snap design is awful. There are not nearly enough snap settings to get from infant to toddler. My guy was about 20 lbs when we tried them and i couldnt get them to stay on. When i contacted the company, i was advised i should have purchased the NB dipe and not the OS (NB dipe goes up to 12 lbs). Needless to say, they were promptly resold.

The other one I wouldnt touch is the Babykicks OS pocket. Again, horrible snap design. And the insert they come with only holds a single pee. Its the same as the Babykicks doubler we use at night.

Tweedlebugs OS pocket - not a OS. The rise snaps would.not.stay.snapped. Seriously frustrating. A nice cheap pocket for a toddler, but there are far better choices for OS.

Oh, the Little Beetle OS dipe is another one. It developed holes within 2 weeks. I love their hemp dipes, but the OS is all cotton and just not durable at all.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Applecheeks


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

gDiapers. The disposable inserts chaffed, the cloth inserts weren't absorbant enough to hold more than one pee and were hard to wash, the velcro on the covers curled, and they weren't tight enough on DD's legs, so she was constantly leaking.

I don't think I'll buy another of the Kissa's Marvels OS cover. my 21 pounder is wearing it on the largest setting, and it's still tight in the belly and legs. it has very tight elastic.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> I wouldnt touch the Bumboo dipes again. Supposedly a OS, but the snap design is awful. There are not nearly enough snap settings to get from infant to toddler. My guy was about 20 lbs when we tried them and i couldnt get them to stay on. When i contacted the company, i was advised i should have purchased the NB dipe and not the OS (NB dipe goes up to 12 lbs). Needless to say, they were promptly resold.
> 
> The other one I wouldnt touch is the Babykicks OS pocket. Again, horrible snap design. And the insert they come with only holds a single pee. Its the same as the Babykicks doubler we use at night.


Oh, interesting. I was just getting set to buy a Bumboo...hmmm... maybe I should think again.

The Babykicks OS - is that the 3g? I was just looking at those too... LOL.

...

Also, I just noticed in this thread how many diapers have a "z" in the name!


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't buy Bum Genius again. Mine didn't hold up well at all. The velcro was shot before my first kid was out of them (and she potty trained before she was 2!). We bought some one size Happy Heinys that held up so much better. I also loved the Fuzzi Bunz one size. We actually were gifted some old school FB that had been through 2 kids and they will last us at least another baby.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

SunBaby. (I own the 4.0s.) I heard a LOT of great reviews on them but they are just plain cheap. The inserts make my hands break out and don't absorb much of anything. If I try to double stuff them I can't even put pants on my DS because they get so bulky. THEN they end up leaking pee everywhere. The **first** time I washed them the brand tags started coming off. Never again, never again.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not a bumgenius fan except for the econobum.. The flips and BG pockets jsut dont fit my DD well.. I can't say though I'd NEVER buy It jsut have to find a smoking hot deal if say a new design came out... I like the 6 layer gerber prefolds honestly there the same assorbancy as a standard sized prefold bought online. I cna at least use the others as burb cloths etc.. But the ONE diaper I refuse to invest more in.. The adjust a fit diapers from Little for now.

They are ULTRA cute and I will admit the one I have NOW works fablously... but I just can't promote thes things anymore. I orginally ordered 2 and they took MONTHS to arrive. Custom or not thats insane... And they leaked.. So to be fair I emailed and we did some problem solving .. still leaked so she offered a new design and to send me a new design one for free and if I liked that to replace the other... Seems fair... SO I waited and waited and waited.. FINIALLY it came.. CUTE! NO leaks! yea.. she let me pick the print for my other replacment.. Yet here it is about 6 months since this all started and I still dont have the second diaper.. I lknow it will arrive and it will be beautiful and addorable but I jsut can NOT have this kinda wait its ridiclous.. SO sadly for that reason alone I will buy no more..

Deanna


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

Bumkin AIOs - I had size smalls and they didn't fit around the legs well so everything leaked out!

I've been using BG 2.0/3.0 for 3 years now on my DD (still wears them at night) and they have needed elastic replaced and some velcro too. It's hard to say if it's the BG fault though since we've been using them for so long.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Goodmamas: Totally over rated. Once DD needs the snap exposed for fit we won't being using them. I'm glad that I bought them used. I just find other fitteds like Little Boppers to give a much better fit and are just as cute and for a MUCH better price.

Mother Ease One Sized: My sis swears by these daipers but they have never been a good fit for my skinny girl. Someone a bit chunkier could probably use them just fine.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* Oh, interesting. I was just getting set to buy a Bumboo...hmmm... maybe I should think again.
> 
> The Babykicks OS - is that the 3g? I was just looking at those too... LOL.
> 
> ...


The Babykicks I had was the previous version, looks like they've resolved the snap issue. But looking at it, i was reminded that the pocket opening is in the front, which sucks, IMO. If you have a girl, it may not make a difference, but not being able to get that insert all the way up in the front is a problem w my little fire-hose. I will say that i liked the fleece gussets, but not enough to overlook the rest. If you decide to try them, be sure to buy an extra insert.


----------



## kjoberk (Feb 12, 2011)

Grovia. Ugh. They take forever to become absorbant (we're at 10+ washes already and still not as absorbant as my other dipes) and I hate the snaps on the sides.


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

gDiapers. I like the compostable inserts well enough, but only with another cover. They get my vote for worst cover ever. The velcro just dies. the plastic falls apart, curls and is just plain cheap, they look awful... They are my absolute emergency back-up cover, and even then I just try to go without...


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> The Babykicks I had was the previous version, looks like they've resolved the snap issue. But looking at it, i was reminded that the pocket opening is in the front, which sucks, IMO. If you have a girl, it may not make a difference, but not being able to get that insert all the way up in the front is a problem w my little fire-hose. I will say that i liked the fleece gussets, but not enough to overlook the rest. If you decide to try them, be sure to buy an extra insert.


Yeah, it doesn't sound like they're a good choice for us either then - I have enough diapers where the insert falls down at the front already!! Too bad because the fleece gussets intrigued me.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~~Sarah~~*
> 
> gDiapers. I like the compostable inserts well enough, but only with another cover. They get my vote for worst cover ever. The velcro just dies. the plastic falls apart, curls and is just plain cheap, they look awful... They are my absolute emergency back-up cover, and even then I just try to go without...


I have two of these, and I have to agree. I want to love them. They're lovely and trim, and nylon (DS doesn't do well in PUL), and cute! But that velcro is practically useless, and when it comes unstuck from itself, it catches on the elastic waist and wrecks the fabric.

I use them because of the nylon and the flushable inserts, but I wouldn't buy more covers and when they die, I won't replace them. Sigh.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I tried kushies when ds2 was a baby. used them once and never again,.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Kushies ultra AIO (though I managed to resell them used for more than I paid for them? LOL) - they had no leg elastic/gussets

Smartipants pockets

Gerber prefolds

fuzzibunz OS (never fit quite right-leaked on my boys, though I preferred over the other one's I just listed.

knickernappies OS though they work alright, I just don't like the fit around the legs that much - prefer a tad stronger elastic - would never use on a EBF baby

swaddlebees - tried one of their fitteds used and it was horrible

MEOS(mother ease one size)

MEAF covers (mother ease air flow) the fit sucked on both kids

sandies fitteds cuz they are too bulky and the bulkiness doesn't seem to help the absorbency

Proraps AIO - they work but they wear out fast and I don't like the velcro at all. Not very adjustable either.

Booroi covers. They won't block EBF poo that well and the fit just seemed weird.


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty much anything one size. Especially if the the size is adjusted by snaps. The fuzzibunz OS I don't mind, but all of my other OS dipes only get used at night. Just too much bulk, at least until babe is bigger.

A while ago, someone on this board pointed out that OS used through several sizes on several children would probably not last anyways. Better to buy sized pockets, and use them for a shorter period of time on more babies, and without the bulk!


----------



## gingerbane (Jun 10, 2007)

Fuzzibunz - They kept leaking no matter what and had to be stripped all the time.


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poonico*
> 
> It's a total no brainer, but Gerber prefolds! I cringe when I see someone buying them for cloth diapering because I hate to think that they might give up cloth diapering because of one awful experience with a really terrible diaper.


Ack! What's wrong with these? My mom bought me some of those.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

They are very bulky and not very absorbent. They will work, but there are MUCH better prefolds out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoSoul*
> 
> Ack! What's wrong with these? My mom bought me some of those.


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> They are very bulky and not very absorbent. They will work, but there are MUCH better prefolds out there.


Ah, :/ My original intention was to use flats, anyways, so I could use more folds. Sorta figures. >.> Apparently my mom got the "toddler" size, according to the color-coding, so, I may not be able to use these right away then anyway.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

grobaby/grovia. I LOVED these and then after like 9 months they are horrid and rough and I absolutely hate them. Huge waste of money.

I am a hybrid kind of girl all the way! (we use flip stay dry now and love them although they seem to stain quickly)


----------



## Rik-E (Feb 16, 2011)

Which diapers will I never use again? One you said which ONE..... LOL I have a list of dipes that just totally did not function for us at all.

Fuzzi Bunz -- size & shape are really weird, always leaked.

BumGenius -- well , just the worst diapers we ever used! Stinky, bad elastic, bad velcro, PUL wore out super fast, small for a OS, the squarish shape did not fit....

Happy Heineys -- leaked really bad, velcro always rubbed tummy.

Coolababy -- PUL de-laminated in about a month.

Honestly I do not even bother with ANY commercial diapers, only use my own or other WAHM.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik-E*
> 
> Which diapers will I never use again? One you said which ONE..... LOL I have a list of dipes that just totally did not function for us at all.
> 
> ...


These are the 4 brands of diapers in my rotation and I adore all of them!

I think every mom and every baby is going to have a little different experience with each diaper. It seems like most of these best/worst threads all have the same diapers with varying reviews. IMO, get a couple of the brands you are interested in and see which ones work or don't work for your family.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agatha_Ann*
> 
> These are the 4 brands of diapers in my rotation and I adore all of them!
> 
> I think every mom and every baby is going to have a little different experience with each diaper. It seems like most of these best/worst threads all have the same diapers with varying reviews. IMO, get a couple of the brands you are interested in and see which ones work or don't work for your family.


I totally agree! I was thinking the same thing. The size of your baby(s), the methods that you use to wash the diapers (temp of water, type of soap, dryer or line dry, length between washing) can completely effect a diapers performance. Especially the size of your baby.

For example I've been using FB for 3 years and they've never worn out, or leaked and I haven't had to strip them! They were used when I got them (old style FB) and they still look/work great. I had a skinny baby/toddler/child and she fit those diapers for ever. She's still in FB mediums for overnights (3yo). My BG on the other hand look worn out, I've had to replace the elastic, etc. They don't leak but they are worn.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Sugarpeas wool covers. I have 2 different sizes and they fit small, elastic went on one after a couple of uses, and they are not effective covers at all. I also wouldn't buy kissaluvs fitteds again. They are bulky for how they absorb. Happy Heinys, I have a few different types and they all suck for one reason or another.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I won't buy anything with aplix. It starts looking too gross too fast. (although my kawaii baby aplix is still hanging in there)


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Wickeez. Awful....just awful


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

It's been said 100 times, but Kushies. My step-mother used them about 16 years ago with my siblings and they seemed to be the only AIO available at the time (at least in our rural area). So when I had my kids, they were the obvious and only choice. I didn't know about buying online at the time, and they were the only ones I ever saw in stores. They were always easy to find at Sears. It didn't take long for them to develop a permanant smell, even after stripping them. They lost their absorbancy very quickly. And then started falling apart in the wash. The velcro tabs were folded down before every wash, but still managed to develop a huge diaper chain in the washing machine, which wore away the diapers even faster. And the RASHES, oh my goodness. Because they absorbed so poorly, my daughter developed some terrible rashes that required a prescription cream to get rid of (I believe she ended up with yeast infections, if memory serves correct?) I ended up going to disposables to save her little bum. =( With the second baby, I purchased a set of Wonderoos which I LOVED, as they absorbed well, felt dry even after he peed, and grew with him from birth to potty training. I was bummed to see that they don't sell them anymore, as I no longer have them.

I actually just bought a full set of GroVia's so I hope you're all wrong, and the new version doesn't suck as bad as the old one! =( I had such high hopes for this system, as it will be a LOT easier on my septic system than AIOs or pocket dipes, given that there's less to wash.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

re: the gerbers - it depends on which ones you get, the pf's that have a poly inner do not work at all, because uh, poly repels liquid, so it was brilliant design right?







- The 100% cotton birdseye ones are okay.

I would never buy disposables again. Unless it was an real emergency. They stink horribly.

I had a BG 1.0 and it didn't work out well at all. I don't know if I'll try one of their new designs or not.

The sugarpeas wool covers were a real disappointment. As pp said, they run small, *really* small imo. And using them in the car was useless because of compression issues.

Also concur about the aplix issue. I have a lot of diapers in really good shape otherwise, but they don't work because they aplix is shot.


----------



## carepear (Nov 16, 2010)

GroVia. The insert is just weird and sits funny. Also, she peed once and it leaked like crazy and pee was all over the cover. I just don't get how you could ever reuse a cover without washing with a different insert. So its basically an awkward pocket for us.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Bumgenius, or any other with microfiber. It's just too much of a headache to wash them.

Actually I probably shouldn't even answer here, because I've become such a flats snob. I got some free Babykicks Hemp one-size diapers that are pretty amazing, but never use them because they're a pain compared to the flats.

We started with 3 dozen flats from Green Mountain Diapers (they now have organic). We snappied them under a Thirsties as a newborn, or a Imse Vimse wool cover.

Now we just pad fold the flats and put them in a Flip, Imse Vimse Wool, or G Diaper cover.

Everything else I have tried collects stink, or needs complicated washing routines. I've given away a few hundred in fancy diapers because I so love my flats.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

One day I'm gonna get some flats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaydieBugs*
> 
> Bumgenius, or any other with microfiber. It's just too much of a headache to wash them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amanda_Reyasmom*
> 
> One day I'm gonna get some flats!


Me too! I bought some Gerber ones that were on clearance, they went to straight to the rag pile. I need to get some good quality ones.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Side-snapping diapers. Specifically, GAD--I love how they look, but they just don't fit my kiddo at all.

I do love bamboozles (while in NB stage especially), though.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

FB One size. I hated them. Almost swore off CDing altogether because of them.

As much as I love the way they look and fit, the perfect size FBs arent much better. After 3 months of use, ALWAYS being line dried, nine out of twenty of my diapers have delaminated. Infuriating.

I hate any AI2 system. Drives me nuts .. I don't get the hype. Definitely more of a pocket/AIO kind of gal, I guess.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> re:
> 
> The sugarpeas wool covers were a real disappointment. As pp said, they run small, *really* small imo. And using them in the car was useless because of compression issues.


And see, i love the SP wool. I dont find them to be small, they fit the contours perfectly. And they were our go-to dipe for long car rides until his bladder started outstripping the smalls (I had to start putting him in Meds because of capacity long before size, not just the SP, but everything). I will say that the most recent wool SP covers i purchased I am not impressed with at all, but the ones i bought 16 mos ago and all the ones i bought used work great.


----------



## alyrie (May 27, 2007)

Bumgenius OS pockets. I do love bumgenius sized AIOs and the OS aio with snaps, but the OS pockets were my least favorite diaper ever. The velcro didn't last the duration of diapering my oldest...they look like absolute hell now, and I really hate stuffing pockets in general.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a good thing there are so many varieties because for every diaper someone loves another person wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

For the record, I use bum genuises and gerber prefolds and I love them both!

Rock Mountian Diapers. Super Cute, but the leak and they dont fit well.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Any Little Beetle product with snaps. I bought a bunch of their dipes for DS1 and the snaps immediately fell off half of them. I sent them in for repair at my own expense, and when I got them back....the snaps again fell off of one dipe after another. Thankfully, my $ was refunded. I have seen enough reviews of these diapers to know that this is a continuing problem for them.

Also, I detest the Weehuggers cover. The material on the inside that holds the flat or PF in place gets so soaked with each use that it needs to be dried OVERNIGHT before it can be used again. Yes, I change my DS about every hour, so it's not like his diaper is bursting with pee or anything.

Also, like a PP said, I will no longer buy CD's with microfiber, velour, minky, suedecloth, hemp, or whatever else they come up with. I just ended up with major stink problems with all that stuff. Especially since I have a shared laundry situation, CD's MUST be easy to wash and dry. It's 100% cotton for this kiddo!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *november*
> 
> FB One size. I hated them. Almost swore off CDing altogether because of them.
> 
> ...


See, I really like AI2s. I have a couple of passed down Pampered Bunz A12s that I *love*, and wish I could find more of. There are a couple of other brands that I like, too. I like how easy and trim they are. And I don't have much problem with hemp or anything else. I just throw it all in the washer, and wash it all together. I don't have a complicated wash routine, I have too much going on in my life for that, lol.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Muttaqin Baby...so very sad. They have made up the majority of my stash for nearly 8 years of cloth diapering and 3 kids. Unfortunately, the last dozen I bought 2 years ago for my last baby are not going to be usable with our new little one coming in June. I am so disappointed. The quality and workmanship went so far down. Within weeks, some of the snap in soakers came unsewn and separated, and by the time 6 months had gone by the outsides were starting to shred.  I have muttaqin baby diapers that are still going strong with nary a tear after nearly 8 years and 3 kids and all of the newer ones just fell apart. I'm not sure what happened. My wash routine never changed and we don't use bleach. Now, I'm scrambling to find something similar. I *love* the 3-step-rise. So bummed!


----------



## boomer78 (Jan 28, 2010)

I LOVE gDiapers! They work for us. We had some leaks in the beginnig, before I figured out the liner needs to be in one certain spot, like underwear. Velcro never curled much even if dried in a dryer, usually I just hand dry the covers though. We only use gDiapers - with gmd prefolds, sometimes with the disposable liner when traveling and don't have access to a washing machine.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> gDiapers. The disposable inserts chaffed, the cloth inserts weren't absorbant enough to hold more than one pee and were hard to wash, the velcro on the covers curled, and they weren't tight enough on DD's legs, so she was constantly leaking.
> 
> I don't think I'll buy another of the Kissa's Marvels OS cover. my 21 pounder is wearing it on the largest setting, and it's still tight in the belly and legs. it has very tight elastic.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I will never buy another Rump-a-rooz diaper. I ordered 6 before ds2 was born, and 2 of them had fleece inners so thick that they would've probably been hugely bulky on him even now at 20 mos. They were all sent as "first quality." They also ALL wicked wetness out the tabs. The CS was bad- they tried to "troubleshoot" by telling me to redo things that I'd already done. Nothing else. And I've heard other stories of people with awful CS from them, too.

And Kushies. Though to be fair, I had some kushies fitteds that were ok. I used them when ds2 started getting diaper rashes, before I had other fitteds that I liked better.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomer78*
> 
> I LOVE gDiapers! They work for us. We had some leaks in the beginnig, before I figured out the liner needs to be in one certain spot, like underwear. Velcro never curled much even if dried in a dryer, usually I just hand dry the covers though. We only use gDiapers - with gmd prefolds, sometimes with the disposable liner when traveling and don't have access to a washing machine.


they have to work for some people, otherwise they wouldn't be so easy to find. they just didn't work for us. (well, they did for a while, but later we started having lots of issues.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *november*
> 
> FB One size. I hated them. Almost swore off CDing altogether because of them.
> 
> ...


Did you buy your FBs new? If so, they have a one-year warranty and the company will replace them.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugarpeas hemp 2 size. So many of them lost the leg elastic, and while the store I bought from would replace them, it got ridiculous.

MEOS, I love them, but they aren't absorbant enough IMO.

BG - it pains me to say it, because I do like the design, but the Apilix goes too fast.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

OsoCozy Fitted. Says it fits 7-15lbs and there is just no way this is true unless you have a very skinny baby. I only bought one and Im glad.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey pants*
> 
> OsoCozy Fitted. Says it fits 7-15lbs and there is just no way this is true unless you have a very skinny baby. I only bought one and Im glad.


I had the same issue with OsoCozy. I got the size that starts at 13lbs, yet it seemed rather snug on my 12 pounder! Also, this diaper is so thick that it's hard to wash. I only used it once, and I can't get the stink out, plus it takes way too long to dry.


----------



## arismama (Mar 26, 2011)

I will never buy Rumparooz again. I made the mistake of stocking up on these before DS was born because I liked the concept that they "fit" from birth through toddlerhood...which of course they do not. They are HUGE for a newborn (even the tiny little joey's) and have a strange fit for older babies too. They really do not fit my baby at all (he has a long body and skinny little chicken legs!). I guess it depends on the size and shape of your baby, as does every brand and style of diaper, but it seems that the Rumparooz have a very funny shape- they are very tight around the waist and too loose around the legs, so we have had leakage issues every since we started using them. They are extremely bulky as well. An even bigger problem has been the horrendous stench that I cannot seem to get rid of, no matter how many detergents I try or different washing methods.

I LOVE my organic cotton pre-folds and wish I had invested only in those. I also really love my Engel tie wraparound nappies (similar to the Disana tie wraparounds). Once you figure out how to tie them properly, which can take a few tries, they are actually really wonderful, especially with an extra insert for more absorbency... Overall, I have discovered that sometimes the simpler (and cheaper!!), the better!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I will totally agree with anything Aplix. I do not like it. I switched everything to snaps once DS2 was about a year old and never looked back! I didn't especially love bumGenius, but I think they're a good diaper for people who aren't totally 'sold' on cloth diapering yet. So for that, they totally have value.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amanda_Reyasmom*
> 
> One day I'm gonna get some flats!


Have any receiving blankets lying around? They make perfect flats.


----------



## sunsetdancer (Jun 25, 2010)

Probably bum Genius (my child developed a rash every time he wore them) and NuBunz (snaps came off, insert didn't sit right, etc).


----------



## natural momma86 (Apr 1, 2011)

gDiapers! The Velcro stopped working after only one or two washes.


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

Rumparooz. Small cut of diaper overall, bad customer service-when I had an issue with their diapers they tried to tell me it was something I had done when I knew it was NOT, and the process they use to bind their PUL to the diaper is questionable the way it's done in their China facility. NOT worth the money!


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Despite the horrible reviews, Kushies actually worked on my daughter, especially at the top end of the given weight range--and then became one of the trimmest diapers she had.

Diapers I won't buy again:

Any WAHM diaper--every brand I've tried has been super cute, but leaked horribly. Even the WAHM training pants I've bought have sewing issues, and they are from two different etsy stores.

Rumparooz--love the prints, hate the puffy-butt fit, and when the diapers had KNOWN issues, it has hella hard to get a replacement.

g-diapers-the plastic insert is....ridiculous.

bumessentials-could never get a good fit on my daughter

GroVia all in ones: I'm a sucker for the super cute prints, but the one-size diapers are TINY and I absolutely hate side snaps. And the soaker is awkward.

Softbums-the Echo shell print faded, the insert is awkward and really didn't work for a tall toddler--I can see how it would work folded for a smaller baby. The Omni style wicks, everytime.

Another cd item I won't ever buy...cd detergent. I tried most of them: Rockin Green, Country Save, Tiny Bubbles, Mountain Green Free and Clear, Lulu's, Ruby Moon, Crunchy Clean. Ended up with stink and bad ammonia within days. Was stripping every month and doing a super complicated wash routine, using tons of water. At my wits end, I tried Tide in August and the dipes have been stink and ammonia free since then. Haven't even contemplated stripping the diapers in 8 months now. Using far less water, my wash routine is just a push of some buttons and ONE cycle rather than me running the wash 3 times, standing around adding extra water to the load, dropping wet towels in.... The nasty chemicals in Tide actually work to CLEAN the diapers!

I


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've never had any great success with CD detergents either - I did find that NatureClean works, and it's much cheaper than the CD detergents. Bonus!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Haha! I use Tide, too. I'm sure I'm destroying the earth one load of laundry at a time, but at least my clothes are clean, and my diapers don't stink. I just cannot bring myself to try a more natural detergent at the expense of having stinky diapers, or ruining my brand-new, very expensive washing machine.

I do love my SoftBums, though. I heard that they re-did their print because of the fading problem, so maybe that won't be an issue now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desertgirl01*
> 
> Another cd item I won't ever buy...cd detergent. I tried most of them: Rockin Green, Country Save, Tiny Bubbles, Mountain Green Free and Clear, Lulu's, Ruby Moon, Crunchy Clean. Ended up with stink and bad ammonia within days. Was stripping every month and doing a super complicated wash routine, using tons of water. At my wits end, I tried Tide in August and the dipes have been stink and ammonia free since then. Haven't even contemplated stripping the diapers in 8 months now. Using far less water, my wash routine is just a push of some buttons and ONE cycle rather than me running the wash 3 times, standing around adding extra water to the load, dropping wet towels in.... The nasty chemicals in Tide actually work to CLEAN the diapers!
> 
> I


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Bum Genius is the only diaper that I ever hated. It leaked every single time. It also fit weird and I hate velcro.

I'd never buy any velcro diaper again, I'm not nice enough to diapers in the wash and I destroy velcro really quickly.


----------



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

I think gDiapers are a serious love-them-or-hate-them diaper. A lot of the moms here on MDC seem to hate them - we use them exclusively and love, love, love them. Simple fit, simple look, simple wash. However we are also ECers so I don't have to worry about absorbency because they're more of a back-up than a soak-up-the-pee kinda thing for us. Anyway - yes, we love them too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomer78*
> 
> I LOVE gDiapers! They work for us. We had some leaks in the beginnig, before I figured out the liner needs to be in one certain spot, like underwear. Velcro never curled much even if dried in a dryer, usually I just hand dry the covers though. We only use gDiapers - with gmd prefolds, sometimes with the disposable liner when traveling and don't have access to a washing machine.


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> gDiapers. The disposable inserts chaffed, the cloth inserts weren't absorbant enough to hold more than one pee and were hard to wash, the velcro on the covers curled, and they weren't tight enough on DD's legs, so she was constantly leaking.
> 
> I don't think I'll buy another of the Kissa's Marvels OS cover. my 21 pounder is wearing it on the largest setting, and it's still tight in the belly and legs. it has very tight elastic.


Totally agree about g-diapers. Same experience here, chaffy, weird to break up the insert, didn't last very long so we ended up using prefolds in them for a while but the plastic liner didn't breathe at ALL and the velcro curled within a month and got really hard to use. Thank god they were on sale!


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

I like Kushies.....I see most don't! i use a pocket kushies at night on a toddler and it's the only none leaker we have used through the night. She never wears them during the day though. The fit isn't quite right.

I bought homemade ones on ebay. Soooo cute and soft but they leak, always, instantly. I pad them out but they are already so bulky. I trusted the feedback, which was super good?


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

fuzzi buns OS and sunbaby. I am not a fan of the fuzzi bunz it is too hard to stuff, sunbabys quality is poor imo, i love bumgenius though...


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emma Bryan Fuller*
> 
> I like Kushies.....I see most don't! i use a pocket kushies at night on a toddler and it's the only none leaker we have used through the night. She never wears them during the day though. The fit isn't quite right.
> 
> I bought homemade ones on ebay. Soooo cute and soft but they leak, always, instantly. I pad them out but they are already so bulky. I trusted the feedback, which was super good?


ok, just to disagree, this is the other diaper brand i'd never buy again. They fit horribly on dd, too high of a rise, too big leg holes, leaky, just all around annoying, but g-diapers were worse. And we also did EC very intensly at the age when we used them and I still hated them. For Ec, esp in summer, I preferred a tri-fold prefold with a sumo belt, nothing, or a fitted cloth with no cover. Dd was changed immediately and still developped a bad rash from then because of the stupid plastic liner, which was flimsy, and the snaps broke.

I'm so glad some of you find they work though, I was so excited abot the concept when i was pregnant!


----------



## mamaprovides (Jun 4, 2011)

Bum Genius...Of the 12 I bought (for night time use) 8 of them leaked! It was really annoying. We ended up marking them on the label to see if and sure enough.

If I had it to do all over again (sigh) I would buy the bummis (or any cover) with snaps instead of the velcro! The velcro wears out SO FAST!

For detergent I use 7th gen delicate care. That works really well. Doesn't the Tide breakdown the PUL and make it leak or wick?


----------



## Minalas (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Heinis. They leak at the legs, both with skinny DD and with chunky DS. Plus the velcro gave up, too.
BumGenius with velcro is trouble, but I fixed the problem by adding an additional velcro stripe on top, which keeps them securely closed.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaprovides* . Doesn't the Tide breakdown the PUL and make it leak or wick?


I don't have any leaking or wicking problems and we use Tide. We use the regular scent powder Tide.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

gdiapers! I had cloth so not sure about their disposable ones but they leaked like mad, especially EBF poop and even pee very often


----------



## summerdubois (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Heiny's! I was just reading something the other day about how all these celebrities use them. We've tried a LOT of different kinds and those are my least favorite - especially considering how much I paid for it (I just HAD to have the silly monkeys print). We CD twins and are rough on our diapers but this diaper was useless to us after a couple months.

And while I do wish I'd bought my BGs in snaps, hook and loop was the only way I could DH on board!

Here's a blog post I did about all the different kinds of diapers we've tried http://wellroundedhippie.com/2010/06/26/loving-cloth/. And here's another about life after 18 months of CDing http://wellroundedhippie.com/2011/05/18/cloth-diapering-18-months-later/.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

I know Kushies has been said several times but I have to agree. I've only tried a Kushies cover and absolutely hated it. From day one I could feel moisture being leaked from the extremely cheap PUL. It's now a swim diaper/cover because I will never trust them to hold anything

MotherEase AIO's - - They were super bulky and really hard to wash/dry. After 1st baby they started to get holes in them....

I do however like my MotherEase Sandy's fitteds. I find that they fit really well and aren't too bulky under a Thirsties cover.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

Oh, and G Diapers - Bleck. I really did not like them at all.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

this IS funny.. someone upthread said they hate happy heinies, but they're our absolute favorites!

i wouldn't spend money on BG's again, ours have completely worn out, and they were the most expensive of the bunch. everything else has held up but those.

someone else said they'd never buy applecheeks. we have one.. it's not that bad.. unless it's a poopy one! you have to actually touch the poop to get the insert out b/c the pocket is in the middle of the diaper!


----------



## mechele johnson (Jun 28, 2011)

They make great Dishcloths!


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natural momma86*
> 
> gDiapers! The Velcro stopped working after only one or two washes.


This is so weird because after about a year for us, the velcro is still so strong it's actually a little hard for me to open. We love our gdiaper covers, they are the easiest and best fitting we have. We use GMD prefolds or flats in them. We've never had a leak with them.

It must be a difference in how they are washed?

The one diaper I would never buy again is the Under the Nile fitted diapers. http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/underthenile.htm

It fell apart after only a couple uses. The seams came undone, the velcro curled back, and the cotton felt really hard and scratchy. I was so disappointed that a $15 diaper would be so bad, when the $1 flats are great.


----------



## UrbanSprout (May 10, 2011)

ANYTHING with aplix (velcro, for newbies reading this). I ONLY buy diapers with snaps now after dealing with some quick deterioration of aplix on Thirsties duo wraps.

Thirsties hemp prefolds--when wet they feel, look and become like a bunched up soaked t-shirt.

Thirsties duo wraps with snaps--the sizing snaps don't stay snapped!

FuzziBunz OS--I can never get them to fit right and they always leave red marks on my baby's skin. Also, despite never machine drying my covers they have delaminated on the inside.

I've also had issues with the gDiapers snap-in stretching out (again, I don't machine dry my covers).

I know BumGenius has a bad rap for its aplix, but I purchased six BG 4.0 with SNAPS and they are WONDERFUL! My husband and I LOVE them and use them as our main diaper. Never have had a leak, always fit perfectly, and stuff easily.

Great thread!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I also dislike my BG3.0s because I don't feel they have held up well.

The Under the Nile fitteds I have are great. They were used when I got them, and still look brand new. Very absorbant, trim, and I love the fit.


----------

